
Our Unpopular Tech Stack for Building an API and SPA - hanspagel
https://medium.com/scrumpy/a-lot-of-people-will-hate-our-tech-stack-but-here-it-is-e599f7300e1a
======
hanspagel
I'm developing stuff in the web for 20 years now and try to keep up constantly
with all the new stuff. A year ago, when we started to work on a bigger
project, we decided to use a modern (but not the newest) tech stack and we are
really happy by now.

While developing all this stuff, we faced a lot of challenges these typical
"this is how you build a todo list in angureactvuemberbone in 5 minutes"
tutorials don't tackle.

We prepared a few articles with our experiences on a bigger project. If you're
interested, leave a clap. :)

